# fillipinopalooza



## mtb (Nov 13, 2002)

Please join Tuhon Chris Sayoc. Prof. Max Pallen, Guru Mark V. Wiley this Sat. at the Ramada Inn,Essington Pa for a Fillipino Arts Seminar. Times are 8am-5pm
If anyone is interested, I will offer a special tuition package if you contact me personally so as not to tie up the truely important topics that must take presidence over shameless promotion.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 15, 2002)

Shameless self promotion should never be underestimated.  How are you?


----------



## mtb (Nov 16, 2002)

very well mr. pick


----------

